# Me and my dads tailless whipscorpion (Damon variegatus)



## Morpheus uk (Aug 2, 2007)

Some pics of mine and my dads tailess whip scorpion, mines the bottome 3


----------



## Asa (Aug 2, 2007)

Fantastic camer! :shock:


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice..... I love those scorpions.

You have a great camera and photographing skills.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 6, 2007)

Thx, although i forgot to add the top ones my dads


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone know how to breed these?


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 6, 2007)

im assuming keep them humid and dark and they will sort themselves out as they are communial... females carry eggs and young on thier backs, like scorps do, other than that i havnt a clue


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

Saw an episode of Fear Factor where they had to eat those.


----------



## colddigger (Aug 7, 2007)

love tailless


----------



## thebugwife (Aug 9, 2007)

We have like 60 of them and they are soooo much fun to watch Our big cage has two big males that have their own territory and about 10 varying sized females and they do just fine, when I was cleaning the cage the other day checking on everyone I found a female with eggs! Yippie! So i think I'm doing ok, some people have problems with them but I think they just don't keep them wet and warm enough. Our smaller cages Have 1 male to 3 or 4 females and that seem to be a good combo too. Not that I've ever seen them really hurt each other, when there are more males they just spend their whole time protecting their territory. I hope to see more eggs soon!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 15, 2007)

How do you sex them?


----------



## thebugwife (Aug 15, 2007)

The males palps/claws are longer and farther apart than the females

Of the 5 pictures above the top 2 are too close to tell but the bottom 3 pictures are females


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats my little girl then, although she is very small at the moment, dont they grow with each moult which might confuse sexing?


----------



## thebugwife (Aug 15, 2007)

Its the size compared to their first legs, actual legs not "whips".

Its pretty easy to tell even when they are small.

Here is a pic of an adult male,





See how his palps/claw are longer than the 1st joint in his legs? The females like yours above, palps are smaller than that first joint!

Its kinda funny I have them on sale this week too!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 16, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOH, i get`ch ya, i have a go at breeding these one day then


----------



## critterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Adults are not communal BTW. Well...they will be until one molts then it will get eaten by the others.

The females do practice parental care and her and the youngsters stay together up till sexual maturity is reached by the young.

speaking of which, if anyone out there has male, I have lonely female waiting for him.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 22, 2007)

> Adults are not communal BTW. Well...they will be until one molts then it will get eaten by the others.The females do practice parental care and her and the youngsters stay together up till SPAM maturity is reached by the young.
> 
> speaking of which, if anyone out there has male, I have lonely female waiting for him.


Bow chicka bow wow!  :lol: 

These guys remind me of mantids only in the arachnid world....


----------



## critterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah. The way they attack is rather similar too. Only I'd really hate to get pinched by them as based on the spikes attached to the ends it would not feel good. That being said, they are very skittish.


----------



## thebugwife (Sep 24, 2007)

I have not had any adults eat each other yet I guess that makes me lucky? With ample territory it does not seem to be an issue....at the same time I do expect losses in any of my communal habitats....My pink toes haven't eaten each other YET either :? one day they will though I have no doubt....

We have males if you need one!


----------



## Orin (Oct 2, 2007)

There's a very detailed breeding article in an older invertebrates-magazine.





Are your's from Tanzania? If you post a clear photo of the underside of the abdomen (opisthosoma) I can tell you the gender even if it's immature or a species where male and female appear similar.


----------



## colddigger (Oct 2, 2007)

i love the green abdomen on the young


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 5, 2007)

I havent took some photos in ages so i`ll try


----------



## Ian (Oct 5, 2007)

Fantastic photos =]


----------

